

Ask PG: Why is Bitcoin so severely penalized on HN? - baby

Every bitcoin story gets buried rapidly, and now we can&#x27;t even post something about Satoshi (goes dead directly: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7364582<p>Why is that?
======
DanBC
People flag bitcoin submissions if they have no information or context.

I guess some people are flagging Bitcoin articles in general because there are
just so many of them and they are not particularly interesting.

Some of them Trigger the flamewar detector.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7359084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7359084)
is an example with appalling quality comments.

There have been _many_ submissions about the identity of satoshi in the past
few days. I'd link to a few but I genuinely cannot use the HN search on
mobile.

~~~
Adlai
Is there some robot I'm not aware of?

------
brudgers
Low quality submissions get buried. Really low quality submissions often are
killed. Bitcoin is attracting a lot of attention and therefore generating
significant blogspam and redundant submissions to HN.

If your submissions are not generating interest, assume they are low quality
even though it may be bad luck. If your submissions arrive dead, find better
sources.

The system provides good feedback. It's up to each of us to act on it in ways
that meet or exceed the norms of HN. One way is to create and blog original
content and then submit a link.

------
FatalLogic
My views are quite pro-Bitcoin, and I don't think Bitcoin gets severely
penalized on HN.

The community here appears reasonably open to fair discussion, unlike some
other sites.

I don't know why your post is dead, because I can't see it, so I can't comment
on that issue.

~~~
baby
If you look in new, all the post linking to Satoshi's comment are dead, my
post got killed right when I posted it (so it's keywords that triggered the
kill)

~~~
FatalLogic
If you mean the story about the real Satoshi Nakamoto's comment on the
situation, then it was already posted, got lots of upvotes, and that's
probably why your post are being killed

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7358150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7358150)

~~~
maxerickson
It's even simpler than that, ning.com is on whatever block list (or at least,
many of the subdomains there).

~~~
baby
that makes sense.

------
chippy
The news about Satoshi emotionally affects a substantial number of readers on
HN. Whilst it could be argued to be interesting and relevant, the news item is
considered to be tasteless and infringing on the privacy of a member of a
technology community.

In the wider world, news about a tech personality would be interesting and "in
the public interest". Here - it's too close to the bone. Thus I have seen two
posts being removed by the OP who posted it, and I imagine that other posts
have become flagged.

In short whilst I agree that this news item is probably the worst kind of
journalism, HN is self censoring, which I find more interesting, as do you OP!

------
raquo
"Satoshi Nakamoto: I am not Dorian Nakamoto" is not relevant to HN (see first
paragraph in
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).

It could have well been killed manually.

~~~
baby
Apparently it is for many of us:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7358150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7358150)

------
sireat
On HN, general news and human interest stories get buried(usually) and rightly
so, as this is not the place for them.

Bitcoin gets treated faily on HN as long as the discussion has some technical
merit.

For example posting comparing coding styles of Dorian and BTC Satoshi, that
shouldn't get buried.

Similarly, there has been almost nothing about Ukraine on top of HN, because
nothing too hacky has been posted just general news.

------
throwaway420
A community without some moderation tends to become filled with low quality
spam, so I'm not against that.

But I think it would improve things if there was some more transparency about
which posts were banned, which moderators or people flag posts, why they were
banned, etc.

